# CAG booth at the columbus sport show



## crappielooker

folks.. we got ourselves a booth at the columbus sport show again this year.. our booth number is 628. dates are feb.9-12 2006
We will be giving Seminars on Carping each of the 4 days. We have 2 series of seminars.
Carping In America: Rigs, Baits & History, Tips & Techniques
Paylake Carping in Ohio: Paylake tips, techniques & how to's
times are as follow
Thursday - 7 pm
Friday - 5 & 7 pm
Saturday - 3 & 7 pm
Sunday - 2 pm

should be a good time.. comeby and see us out there..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Is that this weekend?


----------



## crappielooker

nope, its feb.9-12..


----------



## RiverRat

Good luck to you guys Ak....i of course never go to that show anymore..have'nt been in probably 6 yrs..waste of time IMO....same old BS.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I haven't been in a few years either.... I wish they would have something new....I don't know what....but a bunch of boothes with lodges and guides...I guess it would be good if you need vacation ideas...


----------



## RiverRat

Yea but over half are trips to Canada, dont get me wrong a fly-in trip to some remote lake to spend a week in a cabin would be sweet, but not something i would drop $1k to do anytime soon.
Most of the others are either trips to lake Erie..man thats just LAME.
Or striper fishing at Cumberland...which is cool, but i'd go down and do it differently and not just for stripers but many other species too. 

Like i said it was something to do back in the day during a cold winter and cabin fever was killing us....but after figuring out the winter time secrets to still catching fish...i have no need to waste fishing time on that junk.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I went to the Florida fishing show a couple Octobers ago...it was cool simply because it was different, but the setup was the same as ours... I thought, being in Florida, that it would be huge....it was actually pretty small....well, not what I expected.

Cumberland, KY lake, and all those large southern reservoirs would be awesome if you have a large pontoon boat setup for fishing or a big offshore boat. It would be great to go drift some large shad and see what happens!!!
I guess we could do that in a FEW places around here.....but not many.


----------



## crappielooker

i know "the" perfect cove to fish in on cumberland.. its in the middle of nowhere and hellish to get into by cars.. very nice cove .. fished it once and caught crappies..lol..lets go down there sometime shall we?? lol
nevermind the bad parts of the show.. the reason we are there is to make ourselves be known.. and i have to say that each and every year it just gets better.. i had a great time there last year.. 
see the rest of you guys at the show..


----------



## BottomBouncer

I don't think there are bad parts about the show, just nothing new. It is great to spread the carpin' thing though. The boothes that sell tackle are kinda junky and overpriced. A lot of old stuff that was bought off a baitstore that was closing....things like that...


----------



## DaleM

Just a little info for you guys that haven't been to the show in "Years"
Chip Hart took the shows back over last year and they are totally different than the past few years have been, Before you bad mouth the show, put it down or what ever you call it, go and see the difference. Keep the negitive comments to yourself if you haven't been in "YEARS!" You just might be surprised how good the show really is. They even let carp guys in now


----------



## BottomBouncer

The last time I remeber going is about 8 years ago.... Not within the last couple that's for sure. I think I'll check it out this year. Do they still have that demo fish tank trailer thing? Any pros(well known pros) going to be there?


----------



## crappielooker

yeah dood..the hog trough will be there..last year it was the first thing to set up..  even heard a rumor of carp being in there this year too.. don't quote me on it tho.


----------



## DaleM

AK they had carp in it last year. Guess you missed them


----------



## BottomBouncer

He's not used to seeing carp much over a pound  Wait, that's me


----------



## RiverRat

DaleM, as ive said, i bad mouth it because it is what it is....advertisments for fishing vacations, charters ect...add to it boats, campers, ect...its all the same no matter how they arrange it or promote it.

LMAO...and the fact that they even let the CARP guys in there is the cherry on top....ya got to watch out for anyone who fishes for CARP, ..trust me!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

crappielooker said:


> yeah dood..the hog trough will be there..last year it was the first thing to set up..  even heard a rumor of carp being in there this year too.. don't quote me on it tho.


When they talked about having the "Hog Trough" there......I always assumed they had a HomeTown Buffet setup in the building


----------



## misfit

hahahaha!!!!


> ya got to watch out for anyone who fishes for CARP, ..trust me!


 BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tpet96

AK and carpers....

Just got a revised contract from Chip this morning. The booth next to us cancelled. Instead of having the 10x15' booth, we now have a 10x25' booth with electric, and likely internet now. Going to work out a "PLAN" with sean today, and see what the heck we can do to fill the space. Nice thing about it, other than bulk space (IE: Dnr, Seminar areas, Boat areas), we have the largest booth in the entire show.


----------



## crappielooker

sweeeeet.. i'll have to get Mr. Moneybags to come down with his fancy gear now..  hey, we need to fill the booth space.. surely his crap will do it..


----------



## Fish4Fun

I can also say that the show has changed for the better and is a good show. And River Rat that is what the show is called sport , travel and boat show. And there are guys that book there trips there every year. And boats sold there every year. Its a great event and cant wait to see some new faces this year. As for the carpers they tend to stink the place up a bit but youll have that lol. And the only reason they got the big space this year is once that group found out who they were sitting next too they said it took them a month to get that smell off last year lol. I couldn't resist Tpet.


----------



## crappielooker

bringing it back to the top..
today was a real good day.. and its only thursday.. had folks around the booth all day.. lots of folks show interest in this year's fish-ins, so we may have lots of new faces shows up too.. the biggie of the day was when one of the Hart's family(the guys who runs the shows, not Chip) came over and talk to me for awhile, and asking all kinds of questions..   he will be out to join us .. i'll make sure of it..  
also.. for those of you that is looking for a rucksack, carryall, tackle bag.. come to the show and checkout the booth behind us..


----------



## RiverRat

Good show AK, you guys taking pictures again of the booth set up?

Scott


----------



## DaleM

RiverRat said:


> LMAO... ya got to watch out for anyone who fishes for CARP, ..trust me!
> 
> Scott


Man Scott I am sorry I missed this post you made. That's the best joke I've heard in a long time. Just for information to you, I fear no one who fished for carp, and that does include you too  You don't know me at all do you??? Wanna play?


----------



## tpet96

Gee Dale....that post sure sounds like a threat to me


----------



## DaleM

No- a promise Shawn LOL!! I'd never threaten anyone.


----------



## tpet96

Got your PM dale.  Also asked a question about the show.


----------



## Reel Man

Which booth smelled the worst at the end of the show last year?


----------



## Big Daddy

Nah, that was no threat Scott... Dale doesn't make threats.


----------



## misfit

is it too late to place my bet?if not,my money goes on dale,cause old age and treachery will always win over youth and bs


----------



## crappielooker

i'll post the pics tomorrow night.. gonna go get some rest and get ready for tomorrow.. should be a hectic one..


----------



## katfish

I gotta say it is hard to tell if them boyz was fishing or fixin lunch  










They were getting the word out.










And had Kaylas favorite attraction.


----------



## TimJC

Sean, did you finally get sponsorship from TSC???


----------



## PAYARA

Hey...I see myself on that picture wall  (the BIG picture in the
middle,Ak and myself posing with a few nice fish!)....lol


----------



## Lewzer

Looks like West Branch Payara. Am I right?


----------



## PAYARA

Yep!You are right!


----------



## TimJC

Anyone have more pictures from the CAG booth or the OGF booth?


----------



## crappielooker

i only have a couple of them.. will post that this afternoon..


----------



## tpet96

Tim...

I have a few. Giev me a little while to get them uploaded, then I'll post them


----------



## crappielooker

here's an overall look of the booth.. 








and another shot ..


----------



## tpet96

These are the pics I have. I have a few more on my camera, but it will be a couple of days before I get them off of there. Enjoy!


----------



## Reel Man

It was a great looking booth guys. I'm going to need one of those tents.


----------



## The Kernel

Hey! That aint no TENT! That it is a BIVVIE!!


----------



## Reel Man

The Kernel said:


> Hey! That aint no TENT! That it is a BIVVIE!!


That just goes to show I really need one of those! Just think of all the tackle and accessories I don't have because I never knew it existed.


----------



## crappielooker

Rob.. after our getogether this spring, you guys will want one..


----------

